# VINTAGE SE RACING PK RIPPER



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

I've had this bike since I was a kid. planned on letting my little one grow into it but if I want it to last, its better off in a collectors hands. If you plan on restoring it back to it's original state, all the parts are original. It's been hanging on the wall of the shop for the last 15+ years. A bike like this restored is worth about a grand and continues to grow in value. I'd like to keep it but with a baby on the way, the funds would be nice. 

priced to sell at $300.










more pictures on request.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Do you have all the parts, including wheels?


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

lazytxfisher said:


> Do you have all the parts, including wheels?


I do not. It is easier to list the things it does not have so, it will need wheels, tires, chain pads and stickers to be complete. What is there, will just need to be cleaned.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

I have a set of wheels if anyone is just looking for a complete bike... they are not original but they are 20" BMX wheels that worked good enough for me when I was racing. 

bike : 300 OBO


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

SOLD


----------

